# Rod rack



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey I live in Salisbury NC, I'm looking for someone to build a rod rack for my 99 GMC Suburban. I will be heading down to the OBX Nov. 4th. Does anybody know someone close to me that's builds them?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

look up platinum products in FLA...hands down, the best !! they built mine and then I customized it even further


----------

